# ID pls.. tks



## cecil_1249

What's kind of p this guy ??


----------



## blazednosferatu

Rhom


----------



## dweizoro

楼主是谁啊...这不是台湾鱼友的鱼吗


----------



## cecil_1249

想買ㄚ~~ 來 ID 一下


----------



## cueball

a high back rhom..... did you just get it ??? its lookin nice around the eyes man


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Very nice looking Serra. Rhomb.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

great looking rhom with intense eyes.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

gorgeous rhom


----------



## dweizoro

cecil_1249 said:


> 想買ㄚ~~ 來 ID 一下


哈.你终于要买了.恭喜啊~


----------



## cecil_1249

I'm a new hand of P, I tried to find out said S.Rhom, is belong to whcih type of Rhom from http://opefe.com/rhom_geo.html
but i still couldn't figure it out, anyone who can help me and tell me , what is this guy's full name ! 
does it "Jet Black High Back Rio Nanay, Iquitos, Peru" or ........ ???? I want to know about of him before picking up back to my home.. tks


----------



## JustJoshinYa

its a Serrasalmus Rhombeus but thats all you know unless you can find out where this particular fish was collected from what river system or country, until then its simply a rhombeus but i think its a great looking Piranha regardless of where it came from, 
-Josh


----------



## cecil_1249

JustJoshinYa said:


> its a Serrasalmus Rhombeus but thats all you know unless you can find out where this particular fish was collected from what river system or country, until then its simply a rhombeus but i think its a great looking Piranha regardless of where it came from,
> -Josh


Yes ! Josh
I got the point, the most important is, I love this guy, who care he come from which river or somewhere, tks for your reply.


----------

